# Rumored Kioti DK90S



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of who follow the latest rumor mill info. about Kioti's (I am one of them  ) There was talk of Kioti possibly introducing a DK85S sometime in the future. As it turns out these may not be to far off from a possibility. Below is a link to the Kioti DK901 which is in the Kioti DK 751/801/901 line up. 

Notice the eary similarity to the current DK65S? :tractorsm 

DK901 

Granted this model line is currently not imported to the United States YET   , but we can always hope.

A DK90S would be just about the right size for alround farm/ranch use.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

When did Kioti switch from Orange to Green? Neighbor of mine has a Green 2005 and BIL has an Orange 2004.....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have never seen a Green Kioti. That is something new for me. :truth:


----------



## Black Lab (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *When did Kioti switch from Orange to Green? Neighbor of mine has a Green 2005 and BIL has an Orange 2004..... *


I gotta see that, a green Kioti? You'll have to get a pic cause I'm very sceptical!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll see if I can get some photos. It's my neighbor's son who owns it. He had it here for Christmas, but lives 65 miles away. I'll ask "dad" to get a couple!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GREENIE??? I MUST SEE IT TOO!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

OK - so here's the scoop! I called my neighbor and asked about it. Seems that his son is a JD fan. He paid the dealer an extra $3000 to REPAINT it green! He did a nice job on it, I just thought it was from the factory. It's a CK30, I think.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *OK - so here's the scoop! I called my neighbor and asked about it. Seems that his son is a JD fan. He paid the dealer an extra $3000 to REPAINT it green! He did a nice job on it, I just thought it was from the factory. It's a CK30, I think. *


He must be a Deere fan if he paid that much to repaint a tractor that small, especially if it didn't need the paint job. :money:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The tractor is for his wife - she's NOT a Deere fan! He (son) is a doctor of some sort, so it was chump change!


----------



## Black Lab (Dec 27, 2005)

Still a compliment to Kioti for a Deere fan to purchase a Kioti. That's how I see it...:headclap:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, I wouldn't be one bit upset or shedding any tears over owning a Kioti. I have never owned one but from what I have read, talking to other who own them, and the models I have looked at; they seem like real nice machines for the dollar spent. WAY less than you would pay for a Deere. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I'm on the other side of the fence! BIL has had trouble with his and a friend has had trouble with his. They seem to do OK for small stuff, but they don't seem to hold up well under "farm" conditions or heavy use. Course - ya gotta get the right machine for the job you plan to do, also! Both of them are CK30's - maybe the bigger ones are better! Then again - ain't ain't a diesel fan OR an HST fan!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Chief

How big of tractor do they currently sell in the US? I agree that is a nice looking tractor and the Perkins engines have a good reputation too.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My understanding is the DK65 is that largest ag tractor they currently sell in the US.


----------



## Black Lab (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Well - I'm on the other side of the fence! BIL has had trouble with his and a friend has had trouble with his. They seem to do OK for small stuff, but they don't seem to hold up well under "farm" conditions or heavy use. Course - ya gotta get the right machine for the job you plan to do, also! Both of them are CK30's - maybe the bigger ones are better! Then again - ain't ain't a diesel fan OR an HST fan! *


Agreed, gotta buy for your needs. The CK30 is more of a estate tractor. Wasn't meant for serious farming........ :truth:


----------

